# My 96 200SX SE



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

What do you guys think of my 200SX. This was all done on a broke high school/college students budget.


http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/754231


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice and clean. Props


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

looks hella good man, that kit looks good, not overdone. Got any engine shots?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good man


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Im a high school student...Whats that supposed to mean..LOL nice car


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i think it means that every penny he gets goes into his car...and that he worked for what he has
(seeing as how he cant have a full-time job)


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Well done! I am not a fan of the front bumper, but it looks good :thumbup: Now that you tinted the front corners, you have to do something with those headlights to match....any plans?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

the car looks very good man
love the taillights, painted or are they covered ?


----------



## Blackk Magikk (Dec 26, 2004)

Great looking car man, I know it's not easy on a college budget (I'm in the same boat as you). About how much $$ have you put into it?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ehhhh......


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Lookin good. Im in high school myself  And pay for everything myself

I think the best part of all is, that you signed your own guessbook..PRICELESS


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> the car looks very good man
> love the taillights, painted or are they covered ?


i painted the tail lights my self. took me a few days but, it was worth the time. i put about 5-8 coats of clear so that you can see your reflection in them


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

Blackk Magikk said:


> Great looking car man, I know it's not easy on a college budget (I'm in the same boat as you). About how much $$ have you put into it?


with everything i think about $4500. ive had the car for about 4 years. now im looking to buy a 2002 maxima 6 speed, but not sure what to do with the 200SX. i def dont want to sell it, but i cant have two cars


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Marius said:


> i painted the tail lights my self. took me a few days but, it was worth the time. i put about 5-8 coats of clear so that you can see your reflection in them


looks very nice, what did you use? Night Shades?


----------



## Blackk Magikk (Dec 26, 2004)

Marius said:


> with everything i think about $4500. ive had the car for about 4 years. now im looking to buy a 2002 maxima 6 speed, but not sure what to do with the 200SX. i def dont want to sell it, but i cant have two cars


With all the money and work you've put into it I would just keep the 200SX unless something is wrong with it.


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> looks very nice, what did you use? Night Shades?


ya night shade. the only problem i had was when i added the clear i kept getting a haze affect on the them. i just kept wet-sanding the clear and added more coats until they came out the way i wanted


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thats hot, looks very nice and clean. I guess you have to change ew when you go through inspecton  How about cops, u get pulled over for them?


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Have you dropped it at all?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm not too familiar w/ the rear bumper.


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> thats hot, looks very nice and clean. I guess you have to change ew when you go through inspecton  How about cops, u get pulled over for them?


in CT there is no inspection for cars right now, only if u buy one. as for the cops, no problem so far and i live across the street from the police in my town so they see my car outside all the time. my buddy got pulled over while he was driving my car for speeding, but the cop just gave him a warning and ddint say anything about the lights. i see plenty of cars with the covers on their lights which are darker than mine so i dont think ill have a problem. if i do them there is always paint thinner


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

RotaryRyan said:


> Have you dropped it at all?


CT roads suck so if ill drop it too much ill be scraping the front even more than right now. i do want to get better suspension for though


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm not too familiar w/ the rear bumper.


the rear bumper is an evo bumper, thats what its called anyways. i got it from grounddynamics.com. it would def. look better if i had dual exhaust, but its only a 1.6 liter engine so not very practical


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

true but some people still do the dual exhoust just for looks. Ive seen few 4cyl cars with them, ofcourse most of them are saturns or civics lol


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> true but some people still do the dual exhoust just for looks. Ive seen few 4cyl cars with them, ofcourse most of them are saturns or civics lol


ya we have few of those around here too. some of them are just held in place with hangers and arent even connected. on cold days u can see that the exhaust is only comming out of one muffler


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Lookin good. Im in high school myself  And pay for everything myself
> 
> I think the best part of all is, that you signed your own guessbook..PRICELESS


hey, im my biggest fan i had to


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Marius said:


> ya we have few of those around here too. some of them are just held in place with hangers and arent even connected. on cold days u can see that the exhaust is only comming out of one muffler


yeah i know ..its looks so damn funny oh well... power to the ricers


----------

